# Impeller Kit Upgrade



## csc67 (Nov 26, 2011)

I recently purchase an impeller upgrade (3 blade with 3" long rubber pieces) kit from Amazon and started to install it. The flat portion of the impeller blade is approximately 2 1/2 " long and was wondering if I should wrap the rubber and metal bracket around the curved portion or just cut it to 2 1/2 " long so it fits only on the flat portion of the impeller blade?

Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated

I have enclosed pictures of the gap between impeller and housing and impeller blade with tape measure


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The instructions say to cut it, but I bent my metal top piece part way up the blade when I did mine. I have seen people do it both ways.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

I made my own (no kit) and I just did the flat part.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

If it were mine I'd trim the rubber something like this.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think Shryp's install looks pretty optimum. 

IMHO, On Dbert's drawing I think that unsupported lip would just bend under. If you run it up the bend a bit the bend itself adds strength.

I bought "Bailer Belt" from FleetFarm and it's strong but not that strong. Running it up the bent part of the impeller adds strength and also cups it a bit so if it's slush it doesn't have as much of a chance to go back into the auger housing.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Never thought about the rigidity of bending it. I was just too lazy to cut it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I found that out while trying to "fit" the rubber to the impeller.


----------



## csc67 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies

And the $1,000,000 dollar question is......

Did it work?


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

I left the rubber long so it "did not just meet up with the housing". I removed my complete impeller and did the mod. When I re-installed the impeller, I had to fold the rubber. It works way better than the 3/8ths inch gap that was there!!!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I installed mine before ever using it so I have no before to compare it to, but the after works great.


----------



## csc67 (Nov 26, 2011)

All,

Thanks for the replies - I installed it with the rubber slightly around the curved portion of the impeller blade 

What a HUGE improvement - I would strongly suggest this to anyone looking to inprove thier snowblower throwing distance


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

dbert said:


> If it were mine I'd trim the rubber something like this.


I dont think you would want that much overlap..
the goal is to seal up the gap, but also create minimal friction in the process!  you want the flaps to *just* touch the sidewall, to seal the gap, but also you dont want to put too much strain on the engine..I see no need for the extreme amount of overlap in the photo above..

Scot


----------



## Jan Rune (Dec 15, 2013)

Same here. I installed it on mine yesterday(PE cutting board paddles) and got to test it in slush snow today. I dont think im lying when im saying it does throw the wet snow almost twice as far. Which is a huge improvement for very little effort. 

Cant wait to get some more snow here now.


----------

